
Password Generator - iheb-haboubi
https://github.com/iheb-haboubi/stark
======
Mac_McMeans
To measure the entropy of these generated passwords you could use a tool like
Passphrase.Life (
[https://passphrase.life/?m=2&p=0&d=1&g=0&k=0&f=0&x=1&z=01100...](https://passphrase.life/?m=2&p=0&d=1&g=0&k=0&f=0&x=1&z=0110000000111001&z1=1&z2=4&z3=2&z4=1&z5=1&z6=2&z7=3&q=RQB6AHYAeAAyAGcAdwBHAFYAdgB5AGwAbgBOAGsAdQBlAEgAdABvAEwAdwBnADcANwA=)
)

------
rapnie
For passphrases see also:
[https://www.rempe.us/diceware](https://www.rempe.us/diceware)

------
Mac_McMeans
I'm not familiar with Python. What's the RNG you use to create your passwords?

